# New Iwagumi Layout, but having problems with the Manten Stones



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi guys,
i just made a new layout with my local dealer. The layout itself is ok so far. But i have problems with the Manten Stones, espacially the main stone. Please have a look at the picture. There are lighter areas (brownish) which i really dont like. I have seen a few pictures with Manten Stones most of them turn greenish due to algae which i like very much. Do you guys know if all Manten Stones turn greenish after a while? Otherwise i would have to change the stone which would destroy my layout 

Cheers
Axel


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sometimes a well placed hammer helps.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Sometimes a well placed hammer helps.


lol x2

i think those rocks look great. you probably wont notice the brown when craps starts to grow on it


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i think your stones look great id use the hell outa them

i got manten stone too they got some odd spots but it just adds to the scape use them youll like it later


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I think those brown spots kinda add something. They give it more character.


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi folks,
I'll let you know what i will do. I have the chance to rescape the layout today. To be honest I do not like the brown spots. Maybe the do like kinda attractive on the picture but in reality its not that nice. As soon as algae would start it would be perfect. But who knows. I can look at all manten stones he has today which is about 160kg. Maybe I'll find sth. else. Considering the price of te main stone allone, you can easily buy a standard Aquarium for with filter and lights, it should really be what i am looking for.
More pictures later today 

Cheers
Axel


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

My friend-- you have some VERY nice rocks there. My suggestion is that you don't worry about the spots as they will not be visible after a few months of aging in the tank. 

I am trying to be nice because really I should say stop your whining about having some of the best possible stones for aquascaping available today. Just about everyone on this forum would kill for stones of that quality -- including myself. Get over it on the brown spots issue and feel VERY fortunate you have such rocks in your possession at all. As a N. American ADA distributor, I have NEVER been shipped rocks of that quality from ADA. You don't know how lucky you are, actually. Count your blessings and speak not of these spots ever again.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

jsenske said:


> My friend-- you have some VERY nice rocks there. My suggestion is that you don't worry about the spots as they will not be visible after a few months of aging in the tank.
> 
> I am trying to be nice because really I should say stop your whining about having some of the best possible stones for aquascaping available today. Just about everyone on this forum would kill for stones of that quality -- including myself. Get over it on the brown spots issue and feel VERY fortunate you have such rocks in your possession at all. As a N. American ADA distributor, I have NEVER been shipped rocks of that quality from ADA. You don't know how lucky you are, actually. Count your blessings and speak not of these spots ever again.


Wow! A little offensive, but GREAT point!


----------



## kitstyles (May 21, 2008)

hey those stone are the wrost I've ever seen...... I'll buy them off you since we can't get this bad looking stones in australia...pm me if you don't want them anymore lol


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi guys,
ok ok. I understand what you guys mean. 
I was doing hardscaping nearly 2 hours today and found the stone to be ok for my layout. You can see the layout as it is so far. The carton has the size of the tank (120P). In real the stones look quite a bit higher. The camera distorted a bit from that higher viewing angle. The right side will be a little hill. Left side will be lower. Left stone to the main stone will sit on top of the soil so it maches better the size. Main stone fully in soil. Right one to the main stone also fully in soil.
We'll see. Thanks for looking.

Cheers
Axel


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow very nice rocks there,

Just wondering where do live to get these awesome rocks. I've never seen anything catching at my LFS. Seriously you are a lucky one to have a choice of what you want.

Man I wish I can get some of them.rayer:


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi thief,
I live in Germany. These are the first Manten Stones I have seen in reality. This is the first shipment my local dealer got, and most likely the last one. They are really nice stones but be aware of the costs, they are quite dear everywhere. There are not a lot of people out there who will spend that much money for stones, thats why its probably first and last shipment. But I should'nt comment on that, its up to the dealer. I honestly think they are worth spending "a bit" more money  
I am just wondering why it is so hard for other people to get this quality. I thought every Manten Stone has at least the same characteristics. The whole shipment was of this quality. After the replies on my post I think I must be blessed.

Cheers
Axel


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh for sure the quality and characteristics vary WIDELY. When I get a shipment there's usually 2-3 decent stones and the rest is (bordering on) useless rubble.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

The unpredictability of getting good pieces for rockscape and woodscapes brings to mind an interesting question:nerd:. 

Does any one know if it possible to set up a "Nature Aquarium" with only plants, Aquasoil and decorative sand? 

I have all 3 volumes of Nature Aquarium World and don't recall seeing an example of one.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Good idea, and since you brought it up, does it mean you will volunteer and cross this frontier?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Good idea, and since you brought it up, does it mean you will volunteer and cross this frontier?


LOL! I would need to get training at the temple of NASH before I attempt this (and dare post the pics)!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

axel, I like your rocks a lot, the first layout you posted looks a little different and more appealing to me. I think (from the second picture) the rock on the far right may need to be turned slightly clockwize about 15 degrees. Just to bring it back to where it was in the first pic. The stone on the left looked really nice in the first pic also. I was also wondering whether or not you did hit that big one with a hammer?


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Chadly,
I am not sure if the first one wasnt the better one, like you said. But then I have to come up with a solution for the left side. The first layout ist just the right side alone of the tank. Thats a tricky one. Maybe I should push the rocks a little bit to the middle an forget about left and right side. Just using the first layout. 
But what you cant see is the soil. So maybe the second one also works... 
I did not use the hammer 

Cheers
Axel


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi folks,
probably you guys are interested in what happened with the layout. I made several changes with the stones and got my own custom made cabinet for the tank. That was quite a long time to wait but now everythings fine. The foto shows the final version of yesterday evening. I am still doing minor changes every day. If you are interested in more pictures (cabinet etc.), you can have a look at my gallery. Please feel free to comment!










Cheers
Axel


----------



## deMastro (Mar 21, 2008)

AWESOME!!! :supz:

I really love it.

From what shop in Germany did you buy those freaking awesome stones???


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice. I'd be tempted with another medium size rock just to the front-left of the group on the right. 

Keep it up!

Tom


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and thanks!

The shop ist called www.garnelenhaus.de
It is the German distributor for ADA.

Cheers
Axel


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

I like it, but I'd say you adjust the middle large stone. Tuck it in towards the large left stone, and have it pointing more towards the center, or even towards the glass, as pointing it towards the back glass panel is a no no in Iwagumi. I feel it really distracts the observer. And for the smaller accent stones, I would recommend varying the distance between them, as they all seem to be spread at the exact same distance. Make it look random, natural. It isn't supposed to look like you put them there, you know what I mean? check out some of Amano's iwagumi's they'll help you like you couldn't believe. Naturally placing rocks in an Iwagumi of this size is a VERY difficult task, and you're approaching it the right way by leaving it for a while and coming back later. A nice fresh set of eyes always helps.

Amazing set-up btw, I love it. I'll be watching this one! Don't disappoint!


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi [insert name],
i cant follow your thoughts. Especially the one with the pointing to the back glass. Please try to explain once again so i can understand.

Cheers
Axel


----------



## bunterharlekin (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi,
if anyone is interested in how things are going, check out my updated Gallery. I planted today the HC. As you can see I am starting with the Dry Start Method.

Cheers
Axel


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

A really beautiful tank. What stage are you currently in with your new setup?

I absolutely love the stones.

regards,
Ravi


----------

